# D.C. Area Meet-up on July 25, 2012 - Y'all Come!



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I will be in the DC area from July 9th - 27th.  I would LOVE to meet KBers in person while I am there.  My schedule will be completely flexible.  Is there any interest? Scarlet, I mean grumpyNYCphotog, I mean whatshername, I mean telracs has said she would like the take the train down again from NYC if we can get something arranged.

I don't know the area well enough to make suggestions for a place and don't know whether weekday or weekend will work best for the majority of folks.  Just exploring the possibilities.

Talk amongst yourselves...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

as i told Crebel, a Tuesday/Wednesday or Wednesday/Thursday is best for me.  but not Wednesday the 18th.  So, any thoughts?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I dare say something can be worked out. . . .I'll be away from the 12th to the 16th but will be around the rest of the month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't yet know what our summer plans are...where will you be staying, do you know?

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would be happy to try to make it.
And if the date/time arranged for the majority did not work out, perhaps a secondary meet would work.
It is a little hard for me to project the July schedule just now


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't yet know what our summer plans are...where will you be staying, do you know?
> 
> Betsy


I will be staying with a friend in the Nokesville/Manassas area. They know how to get me anywhere


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well somewhere west of the city would probably work best....somewhere drivable...Tyson's Corner has nice restaurants and a food court....(not that we have to decide now)

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

um, how am i suppoesed to get there?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One of us could pick you up a metro stop.  Dunn Loring, West Falls Church....

as I said, we don't have to decide that right now...

Betsy


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

crebel said:


> I will be staying with a friend in the Nokesville/Manassas area. They know how to get me anywhere


Ah...you'll be in my neck of the woods.  At this point, tho', I can't even predict what my July schedule will be like.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It sounds like I have gotten a little too excited at the possibilities of meeting KBers and started this thread too early.  I'll bump it back up every now and then as the time gets closer.  I had hoped that an early warning I would be in the area might help others have time to adjust their schedules.  I guess it does give folks the opportunity to make plans to be away from the area...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i talk about my vacation six months in advance.  this is nothing....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think it's a good idea to start it early.  Puts in the back of our minds as we are planning our summer activities.
deb


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I will not be there at this one, but I wish y'all luck and a great time!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would love to but I will have a very new new born to take care of. I am so sorry. I would love to talk tea in person.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ohhhh, we would love to see a mini KBer.  
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I would love to but I will have a very new new born to take care of. I am so sorry. I would love to talk tea in person.


I'm great with newborns, I'll help take care of him and he would get to meet KB "aunts" & "uncles"! I would love to talk tea with you in person, too! *waves temptation*...I'll bring you a fresh stash of Milk Oolong!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

and i promise to stay far away from the baby....(since my being near a child would scare some folks)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm an experienced grandmother of five....

(although I might be a little rusty as the youngest are 12)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be happy to stay far away from any child younger than 6.   It's better for everyone that way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

C'mon, Ann, you need to practice some.  Eventually the boy is going to bring one of 'em home....


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a quick study. . . . .when/if the time comes. 

And in no hurry. . . . . .


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Lucas will be a week - one month old at that time. They advise you not to bring babies that age to too many crowded places due to screwing with their routine and the fact that their immune systems are not developed enough to handle everything. If he was a bit older I would consider it but I figure between sleep deprivation and baby age it best to avoid driving and germs.

OK, so I will be a first time Mom and I am over thinking everything.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Lucas will be a week - one month old at that time. They advise you not to bring babies that age to too many crowded places due to screwing with their routine and the fact that their immune systems are not developed enough to handle everything. If he was a bit older I would consider it but I figure between sleep deprivation and baby age it best to avoid driving and germs.
> 
> OK, so I will be a first time Mom and I am over thinking everything.


You just keep on thinking of the baby first.....we love you for it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Lucas will be a week - one month old at that time. They advise you not to bring babies that age to too many crowded places due to screwing with their routine and the fact that their immune systems are not developed enough to handle everything. If he was a bit older I would consider it but I figure between sleep deprivation and baby age it best to avoid driving and germs.
> 
> OK, so I will be a first time Mom and I am over thinking everything.


You're doing what you're supposed to be doing. 

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah, you don't want a one month old exposed to KB germs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cooties....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> cooties....


KB cooties! That's how we take over the world.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I wanna go but I don't think living him home with the dogs to baby sit is a good idea. I am new to all of this but my gut is telling me I either need to take him or stay home. (winks)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I wanna go but I don't think living him home with the dogs to baby sit is a good idea. I am new to all of this but my gut is telling me I either need to take him or stay home. (winks)


Unless one of the dogs is named Nana, no, I think you need to stay home.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

KB meetup at Prof's house - problem solved!  Just kidding...really.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If you bring tea and are cool with my napping while their are adults in the house who can bottle feed...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I chatted with crebel, she is going to be in the Manassas area which means Reston Town Center is not a bad location for a met up. If we wanted to schedule something later in her visit there, I am more likely to be able to make it since it wouldn't be that far away for me ( a few miles). A later date would mean an older baby and a more confident (well, maybe) Mommy. I know Reston is not convienent for a lot of folks so I get if that is not possible.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we met there once before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If i'm going to be in town, I could pick up Scarlet somewhere....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If i'm going to be in town, I could pick up Scarlet somewhere....


thanks betsy.... got room for my sister also? i'm thinking of dragging her down.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The more the merrier!  You all just keep talking and planning, I'll be there wherever and whenever you choose.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Lucas will be a week - one month old at that time. They advise you not to bring babies that age to too many crowded places due to screwing with their routine and the fact that their immune systems are not developed enough to handle everything. If he was a bit older I would consider it but I figure between sleep deprivation and baby age it best to avoid driving and germs.
> 
> OK, so I will be a first time Mom and I am over thinking everything.


By the 4th one, you'll be stopping at Chili's on the way home from the hospital for a decent meal...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> By the 4th one, you'll be stopping at Chili's on the way home from the hospital for a decent meal...


*snort*


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh. We are aiming for two. Otherwise we will be raising teens while I am in my 70's and I don't want that. (winks).


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Just bringing this back to the front page as a reminder and to see if there are any new suggestions for date/time/place.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

As I am not sure where my work-site will be in July, I cannot suggest place.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Reston Town Center works for me. Anything else would be too far.  It does depend on the date. I could also have a solo meeting if it is easier for everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> thanks betsy.... got room for my sister also? i'm thinking of dragging her down.


I have one four seater--a MINI Cooper S. In theory there's room in the back seat. Especially if your sister has very short legs. 

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I think Susan also suggested Reston Town Center in a pm.  I know she is still recuperating from pneumonia, so she hasn't been online much to chime in.

It looks like the week of the 16th is the least workable for several folks, so maybe the 21st/22nd if a weekend is best or the 24/25/26th for a weekday?  If earlier in my visit, the 11th/12th for weekday or 14th/15th for weekend.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

24/25/26 would be best for me. I think I will have In Laws in town to help with the baby making it easier for me to get out. If they are not here, he will be close to a month then and I think I will be more comfortable with the whole mothering thing by then to venture out.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't do weekends. 
But either the 11/12th or 24/25/26 works for me.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well somewhere west of the city would probably work best....somewhere drivable...Tyson's Corner has nice restaurants and a food court....(not that we have to decide now)
> 
> Betsy


So, you've got The Air and Space Museum, The White House, The Capitol, The Museum of Natural History, Mt. Vernon, etc...to choose from and you pick the place that has the best shopping. Typical .


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

We aren't trying to set up a DC tourist trip, just looking for a convenient location for a large group to get together and talk.  Do you want to join us?  Any suggestions for a time and date?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

please note, our members don't actually live IN DC.  all are in the outlying areas, so avoiding the city itself makes sense.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

crebel said:


> We aren't trying to set up a DC tourist trip, just looking for a convenient location for a large group to get together and talk. Do you want to join us? Any suggestions for a time and date?


I know, I'm just giving Betsy crap. You don't want to schedule anything in the city, too much of a pain in the *ss to get there. Tyson's Corner's good, because it's right off the beltway. It would be cool to see it. I haven't been down there since I got Crichton to autograph a copy of _Timeline_ when he was on the book signing tour for that, so it's been at least 10 years. Not sure about joining in, though. It always sounds good when it's weeks away, but then when it comes to the night when I'm supposed to go, I always find I'd rather be home writing. I'll watch the thread, but more than likely won't join in. I know myself too well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Tysons works. I think


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I won't be at this meet-up, but just for fun I thought I'd remind people of the thread from the last (I think) DC meetup in November. The link below is to page 5 of the thread, where the pictures start.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89461.100.html


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I won't be at this meet-up, but just for fun I thought I'd remind people of the thread from the last (I think) DC meetup in November. The link below is to page 5 of the thread, where the pictures start.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89461.100.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The link you used, Claw, is dependent on the sort order one reads the threads in. I read with the most recent post first, so your link didn't work for me. You can link to a specific post by right clicking on the bolded subject of the post you want and copying it:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89461.msg1413935.html#msg1413935

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The link you used, Claw, is dependent on the sort order one reads the threads in. I read with the most recent post first, so your link didn't work for me. You can link to a specific post by right clicking on the bolded subject of the post you want and copying it:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89461.msg1413935.html#msg1413935
> 
> Betsy


Interesting, I didn't know links were so subjective! The old thread and photos are out there on any case!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And for very active threads (which the prior meet thread is not), the page number can change for me as posts get added.


I'm not sure I've ever had anyone post by page number before. 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure I've ever had anyone post by page number before.


Well as I've said before,I thrive on the unique, weird, and unusual, why shouldmy posting here be any different?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was interesting, as although I use that sometimes in moving through very long threads, I'd never used it as a link...learn something every day!

Betsy


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd be thrilled to be a part of a KB meetup! How can I help, and how can I be in the loop on what's decided?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll know more by next Friday but baby boy is back to being breech. If I have a C Section I won't be able to drive and will have to miss this round.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Juli, just keep this thread on "Notify."  (And bookmark it, too, in case notification stops working as sometimes happens.)  

ProfCrash, ouch.  Keep us posted!!!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I'll know more by next Friday but baby boy is back to being breech. If I have a C Section I won't be able to drive and will have to miss this round.


Just take care of the two of you! I hope he flips himself right back around and you still get to join us.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally reading through this thread -- Are we more or less settled on the 24-25-26th time frame? Reston and/or Tysons sound good to me too. We can always add on a sightseeing expedition elsewhere for anyone who's visiting the area for a couple of days.

Betsy/Scarlet, if car seating doesn't quite work out, I'll also be available to ferry people around.



ProfCrash said:


> I'll know more by next Friday but baby boy is back to being breech. If I have a C Section I won't be able to drive and will have to miss this round.


Prof, don't sweat it.  If this Kiddo is stubbornly breech, they'll know it in plenty of time and the CS will be _planned_ (even if just half a day beforehand). That makes all the difference. When you see the statistics about CS risks and complications and healing times, keep in mind that those numbers include all those cases where a CS is done as an emergency after hours of labor. That way the risks/complications are higher, and healing takes more time. If you look at only the cases in which the CS is _planned_, there are FAR fewer complications, and you'd be on your feet much faster. (DD was breech, and so I looked into all of this in much detail at the time. They were ready to release me after three days and I was driving again within a week.) I'm betting we'll see you at the meetup.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yes we are settled on 24-25-26. but not which day.  and i need advice on where i should travel to..


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Susan in VA said:


> Finally reading through this thread -- Are we more or less settled on the 24-25-26th time frame? Reston and/or Tysons sound good to me too. We can always add on a sightseeing expedition elsewhere for anyone who's visiting the area for a couple of days.
> 
> Betsy/Scarlet, if car seating doesn't quite work out, I'll also be available to ferry people around.


I have an SUV and might be able to ferry people as well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Sonogram today, Doctors on Friday. Hubby is coming to this Doctor appointment so he is fully in the loop. My money is on c section but not until the end of June. My parents get in on the 26th so we can wait and give the little guy a few more weeks of growth and us a few more weeks of relative calm.

I am good with Reston or Tyson's. My MIL will probably be here then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Right now we've got nothing planned, but that could change as we haven't planned any of our summer vacation yet.  I'm planning on being there if I can!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It is getting closer!  Yay!  Can we start trying to narrow things down a bit more?

Reston Town Center on Wednesday, July 25th sounds doable for most.  Shall we work towards that goal?  What about a time and place within RTC?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those not familiar with RTC, here's a link with the restaurants:

http://www.restontowncenter.com/restaurants.html

There are a lot of offices in the vicinity; if we want to meet at a restaurant, I suggest earlier or later than noon.


Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Big Bowl is a favorite of mine. They have a nice variety of food. The appatizers are great and they make their own ginger ale. The Counter is a nice place as well. Great burgers and chicken sandwiches with a ton of different options to choose from. The Tap Room is a nice place to go. I like Jackson's but their lunch is pretty boring and it wold be hard to get a table for more than 5 people together. Passion Fish is awesome but pricey. It is one of the restaurants we like to go to for special events. There is an Italain place that is good but again a bit more pricey. And there is Vapiano's. They have a variety of pastas, pizza, and sandwiches. A nice variety and the food is above average.

Obviously there is COSI and Panera which would work but are a bit more generic.

I am less of a fan of Rio. It is pretty boring Mexican and over priced. Clydes and Uno's are pretty generic and boring. Finding anything healthy at Uno's is next to impossible.  Mon Ami Gabi is ok but I think of it more as a dinner place.

And there is a Teavana if anyone wants to go tea shopping. The staff pretty much knows me there and gives me a wide berth. I scare them.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Agreed that we need to look at an off hour. Between 11:30 and 1:30, everything is packed.

I'd vote for Clydes. It's a very nice one, and if we went during an off hour, I think we could get a good space. If we want something less expensive, Cosi has a nice open space. We could appropriate some tables and make room for a pretty large group. Panera isn't set up well for this sort of thing. That one is mostly booths.

Yeah, even though I don't live in Reston, I've used a lot of the restaurants there for client meetings. ;


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

So he is not breech right now, breathes a sigh of relief, but he is estimated to be 8 pounds 4 ounces with three weeks to go. Big baby.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

ProfCrash said:


> So he is not breech right now, breathes a sigh of relief, but he is estimated to be 8 pounds 4 ounces with three weeks to go. Big baby.


Hooray on the not breech. My sympathies on the size. That's how big my son was. Not an easy delivery. But, he slept well within just a couple of weeks, so it was worth it. They told me big babies often start sleeping through the night early. Hope it's true for you!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am not due for another three weeks so he could be pushing 10 pounds, if the estimate is right. I am so hoping that it is not right cause he is going to be huge. But the sleeping through the night bit would be nice.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

ProfCrash said:


> I am not due for another three weeks so he could be pushing 10 pounds, if the estimate is right. I am so hoping that it is not right cause he is going to be huge. But the sleeping through the night bit would be nice.


10 pounds! I hope not for your sake!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, i have train tickets!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those not familiar with RTC, here's a link with the restaurants:
> 
> http://www.restontowncenter.com/restaurants.html
> 
> ...


The 25th's a work day. You're not scheduling it for some time after everyone gets out of work?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We have mostly met around lunch time-ish in the past.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Lucas joined us yesterday. He weighs in at 10 pounds 2 ounces. I had a c section and am pretty happy we went that route. He is doing well and I m still feeling no pain thanks to the spinal epidural.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!!!!  Hello, Lucas!

Yay for epidurals!  I'm having one right now while I clean up the Book Bazaar.  

No seriously, glad everything went smoothly and that you're both OK!  That's one BIG baby.  Were you induced?  I'm assuming you're still at the hospital posting, LOL?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

vrabinec said:


> The 25th's a work day. You're not scheduling it for some time after everyone gets out of work?


Traffic here is horrific to try to meet anyone after work. I don't do it anymore unless it's a life or death situation. Or if I'm forced to at gunpoint. Seriously.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo!!!! Hello, Lucas!
> 
> Yay for epidurals! I'm having one right now while I clean up the Book Bazaar.
> 
> ...


We tried the cervical softener but tha caused his heart rate to drop. My doctor was willing to allow me to try the pitosin but thought that we would end up with a c section since had not yet dropped and smaller contractions were causing him distress. She thought he woul 8 1/2 pounds. The nurse said that they hdhim between two five pound babies in the nursery. Heh


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> We tried the cervical softener but tha caused his heart rate to drop. My doctor was willing to allow me to try the pitosin but thought that we would end up with a c section since had not yet dropped and smaller contractions were causing him distress. She thought he woul 8 1/2 pounds. The nurse said that they hdhim between two five pound babies in the nursery. Heh


He must look like a giant!  Pictures! (I'll say it before Scarlet does!)

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jan and I would like to come, and we should be able to make it unless something whacko comes up between now and then (as has been known to happen, but that's another story).

Is the 25th hard and fast?

Also, while I'm up for just about any food choice, if we do happen to go to Clyde's I've got a $100 gift coin that's been sitting on my desk since 2005. There aren't any Clyde's restaurants around here, and the couple of times since then that we've gone out that way, I didn't remember to bring it with me. So I'll happily contribute that toward the tab or whatever.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

ProfCrash said:


> Lucas joined us yesterday. He weighs in at 10 pounds 2 ounces. I had a c section and am pretty happy we went that route. He is doing well and I m still feeling no pain thanks to the spinal epidural.


Congratulations! That's one big baby.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

ProfCrash let me add my congratulations. Welcome to baby Lucas.
If able to make it, I also would not object to Clydes. They would probably be more friendly to a long lunch group later in the lunch hour like 12:30-1-ish, I think.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

welcome lucas!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> welcome lucas!


Ditto - what she said!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Is the 25th hard and fast?


Yes. I have train tickets.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

you're meeting at Clyde's?  Oh does that bring back memories (I lived in Reston in the mid 70's).


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Clyde's works. I might need someone to pick me up. I don't think I am suppose to drive for 6 weeks. I am about2 miles  away.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

WooHoo!  I leave Wednesday morning for my Virginia vacation (what a lovely alliteration)!

It sounds like we are narrowing the date/time/place down.  Clydes of Reston at 11905 Market Street around 1 p.m. on July 25th?  Does that sound about right?  Do we need to try and make reservations?  How many think they can be there?

I'm getting very excited!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It is a big place and we will be there after the lunch rush so we should be fine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a definite maybe from me. . . . .kind of the "outer burbs" from my perspective, but not un-doable. . . . 

It's not clear from the map -- or even satellite or street view -- where the parking is, though the Clyde's website says it's 'complimentary'. . . .any locals have some insight?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's a definite maybe from me. . . . .kind of the "outer burbs" from my perspective, but not un-doable. . . .
> 
> It's not clear from the map -- or even satellite or street view -- where the parking is, though the Clyde's website says it's 'complimentary'. . . .any locals have some insight?


It looks like all the parking is in garages in the surrounding buildings...?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There are six free parking garage that people can use. Reston Town Center is ight off Fairfax County Prkway. Coming from Arlington at that time of day it will take you about 30-40 minutes. If you leave by 3:30 you will miss rush hour back to Arlington. The hubby and I still play softball in Arlington.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As they've said, there is lots of parking....

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have it on my calendar, but not "sure" yet.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome, Lucas!

And I should be able to make it on the 25th.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Bumping this thread just to keep it on the front burner.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, Geoff!  My Virginia vacation just started and I don't want it to go too fast, but I can't wait to meet as many of you as possible during that last week before I come home.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Thanks, Geoff! My Virginia vacation just started and I don't want it to go too fast, but I can't wait to meet as many of you as possible during that last week before I come home.


Sounds like the weather didn't mess things up too badly!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hey, chris, you should edit the title of this thread and take the word possible out...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's always just "possible" until it actually happens.


Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's always just "possible" until it actually happens.
> 
> 
> Betsy


well, i think it should be upgraded to probable!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Sounds like the weather didn't mess things up too badly!


The weather has been horrible hot and humid, but no plans suffered because of it!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> hey, chris, you should edit the title of this thread and take the word possible out...


Better?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now Chris you know Scar..... telracs is never satisfied.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Are we confirmed on a time and place? It's on my calendar as tentative lunch.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

crebel said:


> WooHoo! I leave Wednesday morning for my Virginia vacation (what a lovely alliteration)!
> 
> It sounds like we are narrowing the date/time/place down. Clydes of Reston at 11905 Market Street around 1 p.m. on July 25th? Does that sound about right? Do we need to try and make reservations? How many think they can be there?
> 
> I'm getting very excited!


This date, place and time is what I am going with, Juli...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got it on my calendar.

(and there's a Vera Bradley store across from Clydes, everyone!)

Betsy


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Great. It's on my calendar too. Very excited!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It is on my calendar and my MIL will be in town so there is someone to look after Lucas. The doctor even said I can drive as long as I am not taking pain meds. Since I am not taking those now, I should be good to go.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Bumping just to remind people, and in case there are new DC-area KindleBoarders who haven't seen this yet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Getting excited. There is even a Teavana in the area.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

One week from tomorrow!!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, so crebel and friends are meeting me at the train station on tuesday then we're going to the aquatic gardens.  if anyone's interested in joining us (betsy?)  PM crebel for details...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> okay, so crebel and friends are meeting me at the train station on tuesday then we're going to the aquatic gardens. if anyone's interested in joining us (betsy?) PM crebel for details...


I was going to ask if I was still invited....the Kenilworth Aquatic Gardens are well worth visiting for anyone who hasn't been there. Here's a pic:










Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was going to ask if I was still invited....
> Betsy


why wouldn't you be invited? i don't know how great the lotuses will be if it's really hot, but i still wanna go!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not sure when I took that picture...it was a few years ago...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy, what's your take on how kid-friendly the Gardens are?  I'm thinking of going, but I'm going to leave DD with my parents on Wednesday during the meetup, and I'm not sure if I can do that two days in a row.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link:
http://www.nps.gov/keaq/planyourvisit/index.htm

It's pleasant enough walking (except for the heat). The last time we were there, there were kids around. There are sure to be frogs, turtles, birds to see, if DD is interested in that stuff...and there's always my iPad. 

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's a link:
> http://www.nps.gov/keaq/planyourvisit/index.htm
> 
> It's pleasant enough walking (except for the heat). The last time we were there, there were kids around. There are sure to be frogs, turtles, birds to see, if DD is interested in that stuff...and there's always my iPad.
> ...


turtles? i like turtles....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's pleasant enough walking (except for the heat). The last time we were there, there were kids around. There are sure to be frogs, turtles, birds to see, if DD is interested in that stuff...and there's always my iPad.


Egads, it's hard enough to pry her off my Fire.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Egads, it's hard enough to pry her off my Fire.....


I thought you were keeping the Fire out of her hands, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Susan in VA said:


> Egads, it's hard enough to pry her off my Fire.....


Does this mean I should leave my (brand new, shiny, already much loved) iPad at home next week?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

JuliMonroe said:


> Does this mean I should leave my (brand new, shiny, already much loved) iPad at home next week?


yes. only kindles allowed.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought you were keeping the Fire out of her hands, LOL!


That was the _plan_, yeah....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

telracs said:


> yes. only kindles allowed.


Just try telling that to Betsy...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Just try telling that to Betsy...


tuesday she can bring whatever she wants to the gardens.

wednesday is the KINDLE meet. iPad stay home.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

telracs said:


> tuesday she can bring whatever she wants to the gardens.
> 
> wednesday is the KINDLE meet. iPad stay home.


What if the iPad solemnly promises to only be running the Kindle app during the entire meet?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

JuliMonroe said:


> What if the iPad solemnly promises to only be running the Kindle app during the entire meet?


it has to stay in your bag. it cannot come out and play.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

telracs said:


> it has to stay in your bag. it cannot come out and play.


All right. I'll leave wireless on so my Touch can mock the iPad with all the fun it's not allowed to have.

Nope. No anthropomorphism here.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

JuliMonroe said:


> All right. I'll leave wireless on so my Touch can mock the iPad with all the fun it's not allowed to have.
> 
> Nope. No anthropomorphism here.


well, okay, i don't want it to get an inferiority complex. it can come out. we'll be nice to it.

and tell your touch to be nice, or it won't get touched!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad y'all are going to Kenilworth, I wish I could go! I've been there twice and thought it was great both times. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's a link:
> http://www.nps.gov/keaq/planyourvisit/index.htm
> 
> It's pleasant enough walking (except for the heat). The last time we were there, there were kids around. There are sure to be frogs, turtles, birds to see,


There are also lots of big damsel and dragon flies.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> tuesday she can bring whatever she wants to the gardens.
> 
> wednesday is the KINDLE meet. iPad stay home.


My iPad never stays home, sorry. But, as in New York, I will have at least one of my three Kindles with me. Perhaps all three....

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Count two more for the iPad-running-Kindle-apps contingent...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Count two more for the iPad-running-Kindle-apps contingent...


you go sit in the corner and write. jan can sit with us and talk. that is if i shut up...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There are also lots of big damsel and dragon flies.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


The ones not on my deck. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Count two more for the iPad-running-Kindle-apps contingent...


Are you and Jan coming? Cool! Happy Birthday!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you and Jan coming? Cool! Happy Birthday!


Planning on it, although I may have to come in disguise so telracS doesn't make me sit in the corner! Ha!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If I bring my kindles then I will bring my iPad. My concern is that all the toys would be over the 10 pounds I am allowed to carry.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Planning on it, although I may have to come in disguise so telracS doesn't make me sit in the corner! Ha!


come disguised as someone who has FINISHED the latest book...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> come disguised as someone who has FINISHED the latest book...


Oh, cruel woman!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike,

we'll protect you.


Don't scare him away, telracs/Scarlet, like you did from the last DC Meetup. 

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike,
> 
> we'll protect you.
> 
> ...


Yeah!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike,
> 
> we'll protect you.
> 
> ...


i did not scare him away last time!

okay, how's this... mike, if you come with a finished draft, i'll bring chocolate....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> i did not scare him away last time!
> 
> okay, how's this... mike, if you come with a finished draft, i'll bring chocolate....


Hmm. I think this is a trap. What happens if I'm not done yet?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hmm. I think this is a trap. What happens if I'm not done yet?


I'm bringing extra chocolate for telracs - we'll distract her...

My friends Steve and Reba (early Kindle adopters) will be joining us as they are chauffeuring me around. Steve just finished SOTH and is starting IHN and is looking forward to meeting you!

For those considering joining us at Kenilworth on the 24th, Telrac's train gets in at 11:30 a.m. What would be a good time to meet at the main entrance of the Gardens? 1 p.m.?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> i did not scare him away last time!


Well, he was supposed to be there, and he didn't show up...what are we supposed to think? 

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, he was supposed to be there, and he didn't show up...what are we supposed to think?
> 
> Betsy


that his muse kidnapped him?



crebel said:


> I'm bringing extra chocolate for telracs - we'll distract her...


I can't be distr.... ooh, look, shiny!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And here I thought it was the sqirrel...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> And here I thought it was the sqirrel...


no, it's usually chocolate....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just be careful not to make any sudden movements on the 25th.........


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, according to crebel, we'll be at kenilworth around 1 PM Tuesday.  after she picks me up at 11:30.

see you guys Wednesday..


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes!  See you all on Wednesday!!!!  Yippee Skippee!!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Looking forward to Wednesday. My MIL will watch the baby.

Crebel, I have some teas for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> WooHoo! I leave Wednesday morning for my Virginia vacation (what a lovely alliteration)!
> 
> It sounds like we are narrowing the date/time/place down. Clydes of Reston at 11905 Market Street around 1 p.m. on July 25th? Does that sound about right? Do we need to try and make reservations? How many think they can be there?
> 
> I'm getting very excited!


Reposting this to remind people of time and place. Do we need a roll call of how many think they are definitely probably maybe going to be there? I'm thinking the numbers are large enough we need to make a reservation if one hasn't been made already...

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I was thinking that I would not be able to make it.
But now it seems that my lunch period will be free tomorrow.
bottom line is that I think I will be there.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

I will definitely be there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I plan on being there. . . . . so if we count Betsy as 1, that makes 5. . . . .so far. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I plan on being there. . . . . so if we count Betsy as 1, that makes 5. . . . .so far. . . .


As opposed to counting me as two... 

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I dropped 30 pounds so I count as one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well you really did count as two for awhile...  

So, the roll call so far is:

1. Betsy
2. ProfCrash
3. geoffthomas
4. JuliMonroe
5. Ann
6. Scarlet
7. crebel
8. Susan
....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<waves hand> Me!

And scarlet and crebel, but they're probably out this afternoon painting the town scarlet-red.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes I did. Lucas is happily napping in his Grandma's arms. He is already 11 pounds 7 ounces at one month. He is in the 97th percentile for weight and 99th percentile for height. Big, big boy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, Scarlet & Crebel are together and there have been no major national incidents yet!  We will be there along with my friends Steve & Reba who are kindle owner/lovers as well as our transportation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, the roll call so far is:

1. Betsy
2. ProfCrash
3. geoffthomas
4. JuliMonroe
5. Ann
6. Scarlet
7. crebel
8. Susan
9. Steve
10. Reba
....


Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

So, the roll call so far is:

1. Betsy
2. ProfCrash
3. geoffthomas
4. JuliMonroe
5. Ann
6. Scarlet telracs....
7. crebel
8. Susan
9. Steve
10. Reba
....

I'm assuming Mike and Jan will be joining.....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Looking forward to Wednesday. My MIL will watch the baby.
> 
> Crebel, I have some teas for you.


Imagine that! I have some teas for you, too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL. Admit idly, mine are opened. They are good but not what I normally drink. 

Warning: I am going to whine about having to wait two more weeks before I can start exercising again. I wanna go to the gym.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We're up to a dozen or so. . . .probably really would be a good idea to let 'em know we're coming!

And, to clarify, I was counting Betsy as *#*1. . . . .since she started the count.  But you knew that.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

and Mike and Jan?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> and Mike and Jan?


I'm in! Jan won't be able to make it today, though - she's got to stand by at the house to hustle the boys out in case we have any showings...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay!  Today is the day!!  Did anyone make reservations??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, the roll call so far is:

1. Betsy
2. ProfCrash
3. geoffthomas
4. JuliMonroe
5. Ann
6. Scarlet/telracs
7. crebel
8. Susan
9. Steve
10. Reba
11. Mike

I don't believe anyone has made reservations yet.  We really should, no way there will be a table for 11-12 ready.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

1 pm right?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, the roll call so far is:
> 
> 1. Betsy
> 2. ProfCrash
> ...


The phone number for Clydes is 703-787-6601. They don't open until 11:00 a.m. and we will be enroute already with some other stops on the way. Does someone want to be responsible for calling when they open today (I just tried and got a recorded message with hours)?

Yes, Prof, 1 p.m.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I won't be leaving until 11:30...I can call.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> 1 pm right?


We want baby pictures!!!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hi.... i'm kinda awake....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reservations made, in my name--Betsy True.

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Heading out now...we were supposed to be there around 1pm, right? I hope? LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay. We're all here!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay. We're all here!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Enjoy the crab cakes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Great meet.
I will post my few pics later.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Enjoy the crab cakes.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


who had crab cakes?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann had crab cakes. They're very good there.

Edited to correct: She had crab cake. She took the second one home for later consumption.

Great meet-up. It was so good to meet new Kindle folk and re-connect with the "old" folk. And see Mike before he, Jan and the boys head off on their grand adventure.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When I am within Clyde's domain, I always try to have their crab cakes. Yummy! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Good to see everybody there!


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

It was awesome. I had a great time. Super to meet people in person.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It was wonderful!  I now have voices to match to people's posts.  The chicken livers were awesome and the company was even better.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel said:


> Yes, Scarlet & Crebel are together and there have been no major national incidents yet!


Hmmm... We'll have to see if we can do better today.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmmm... We'll have to see if we can do better today.


let's see if i get tagged by security at mount vernon or union station....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> let's see if i get tagged by security at mount vernon or union station....


Are you going to Mt Vernon on Thursday?


Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you going to Mt Vernon on Thursday?
> 
> 
> Betsy


yes...

wanna come?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably not, but when are you going to be there?

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Probably not, but when are you going to be there?
> 
> Betsy


i'll let susan answer that.,.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Dunno exactly.  We're picking up DD around 9.30 or 10 and then going to breakfast, maybe at First Watch.  So we'd probably get to MV around lunchtime, and have to leave there sometime between 4 and 5 to get scarlet to Union Station.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Where is First Watch?  I never heard of it?

By lunchtime we'll be out and about with appointments...I was curious as you'll be fairly close to where we live at Mt Vernon.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If there's a time that suits you we can try to make it for that... but I think we do need breakfast first 

eta: http://www.firstwatch.com/menu-breakfast.htm , on Main Street, Fairfax


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, don't change on my account, I was just wondering.  We've got a ton of stuff to do tomorrow.

Aaah, thanks for the link to First Watch.  We never go to Fairfax.  Too much trouble from where we live.  I'll put it in reserve though.  Always looking for good breakfast places.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Fairfax isn't all that convenient from here either, but having company gives me an excuse to go there for breakfast


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

These days, Springfield isn't that convenient for us. Route 1 traffic through Ft Belvoir


Spoiler



sucks


.

Y'all going to post any pictures? Ever?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> It was wonderful! I now have voices to match to people's posts. The chicken livers were awesome and the company was even better.


Chicken livers? You went from the landlocked midwest to the sea- and breezy east coast and ordered chicken livers? Why am I thinking there is something wrong with this picture? LOL  

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, now for my a pic:









left side: Crebel's friends Steve and Reba and Scarlet/telracs in the black t-shirt leaning forward.
right side: ProfCrash, Betsy, Ann, Juli, Mike Hicks.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is the second pic.









Left side: Mike Hicks, Juli, Ann (purple shirt), Betsy's arm (green shirt), ProfCrash.
Right side: Scarlet/telracs' DX, Crebel, Reba, Steve.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

and here is the last one.









Foreground to background:
left side: Ann (purple shirt), Betsy (green shirt), ProfCrash
right side: Scarlet/telracs, crebel, crebel's friends Reba (red shirt) and her husband Steve

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad SOMEONE has posted a picture.


Thanks, Geoff!

Betsy


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm. The pictures make it look like we were all absorbed with tech. I seem to remember some conversation going on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm glad SOMEONE has posted a picture.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Geoff!
> ...


Now someone needs to say who everyone is! 



JuliMonroe said:


> Hmm. The pictures make it look like we were all absorbed with tech. I seem to remember some conversation going on.


Yes. . .about tech.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

At least we weren't all texting each other at the table...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now someone needs to say who everyone is!


Done.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It looks like you have come up in the dining world since the first get-together at the food court at the mall. Now you have china and metal cutlery!

Seriously, looks like lots of fun...I was with you in spirit if not in person.

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Pictures at last! 

Thanks Geoff. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Others got more pics.
So hopefully over the next several days there will be more.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Scarlet and I both got pics.  But there were some technical difficulties last night in getting her camera chip to talk to my computer.  And then it got late and I didn't get around to mine.  I'll post mine tonight...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Scarlet and I both got pics. But there were some technical difficulties last night in getting her camera chip to talk to my computer. And then it got late and I didn't get around to mine. I'll post mine tonight...


my camera chip doesn't even like talking to my camera. i probably won't post until saturday night....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, though I took no pictures. . . I did take home my crab cake, and a couple pieces of the cornbread. . . It's a lovely lunch I'm having just now.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Here is the second pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there I am, wondering if it's time for another mani-pedi...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

we are at union station having indian food.  tran home at 7 pm


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How was Mt Vernon?  We drove by it on our errands, but it was before you were going to be there!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> we are at union station having indian food. tran home at 7 pm


You're on the way now, I guess. Travel safe...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mt vernon was nice but hot.  train delayed fifteen minutes. just left wilmington.

edited to fix the weird typo in the subject line.  i hate posting on my DX.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

odd, i only took 3 pictures. guess i was too busy talking to hicks....




























my train ride home was uneventful once it started, but i did get to see some lightning along the way. fortunately, the rain had stopped in NYC by the time I got home.

crebel is now back home, but apparently had issues getting there.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

telracs said:


> odd, i only took 3 pictures. *guess i was too busy talking to hicks....*


You know, your habit of not using capitalization regularly makes it look like you were too busy talking to people from the hinterlands (ie. Not NYC) to take pictures.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> You know, your habit of not using capitalization regularly makes it look like you were too busy talking to people from the hinterlands (ie. Not NYC) to take pictures.


not, that would be talking to *the* hicks....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

one more picture of crebel...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> not, that would be talking to *the* hicks....


Ha! Smarty-pants! Wow, I look like I'm a deer caught in the headlights...


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Ha! Smarty-pants! Wow, I look like I'm a deer caught in the headlights...


Right. Don't you remember? That's when we told you Amazon had lost all your books, and no one could ever buy them anymore.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Ha! Smarty-pants! Wow, I look like I'm a deer caught in the headlights...





JuliMonroe said:


> Right. Don't you remember? That's when we told you Amazon had lost all your books, and no one could ever buy them anymore.


giggle....

i called your name and snapped when you turned. sorry.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> giggle....
> 
> i called your name and snapped when you turned. sorry.


I think you did that on purpose!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I think you did that on purpose!


You think she did that on purpose?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Heck, that's the best way to get candid shots!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*snicker*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

<grumble, grumble>


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> <grumble, grumble>


go pack!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> go pack!


I did! Now I'm pooped!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Heck, that's the best way to get candid shots!


The great photographers did this stuff. Supposedly this photo of Winston Churchill resulted after the photographer (without permission) grabbed Mr. Churchill's cigar.


----------

